# pygmy python eggs!



## Herpetology (Nov 23, 2021)

after a long 38 days of waiting after PLS and what looked like was actually a pseudo pregnancy, she finally laid!


----------



## ElapidHooks (Nov 23, 2021)

Awesome! Now I better come down and grab her hey?


----------



## Friller2009 (Nov 23, 2021)

Herpetology said:


> after a long 38 days of waiting after PLS and what looked like was actually a pseudo pregnancy, she finally laid!
> 
> View attachment 332218
> View attachment 332219


Nice!
Would be great to see more of these in the hobby!


----------



## Susannah (Nov 23, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing them hatch! Congratulations!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Nov 24, 2021)

Herpetology said:


> after a long 38 days of waiting after PLS and what looked like was actually a pseudo pregnancy, she finally laid!
> 
> View attachment 332218
> View attachment 332219


Nice work mate!


----------



## Python (Nov 24, 2021)

So interesting! Can't wait to see them hatch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 24, 2021)

Angie said:


> So interesting! Can't wait to see them hatch. Thanks for sharing.


Me either! This year of breeding has brought forth a bunch of new “problems” I didn’t encounter my previous years of breeding, but now I’m happy!  a nice clutch of Pygmy pythons from first time mumma and albino darwin clutch


----------

